# It's jacked jesus!!!



## SheriV (Dec 6, 2016)

http://viralcrunch.com/articles/159...l&tse_id=INF_1faf78a0bc1411e687c8839fa5e83006


Does this hyperlink or what


----------



## charley (Dec 7, 2016)

... as long as he's got blue eyes .. a.k.a. white jesus  ....       ..


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 7, 2016)

You all look at that Korean Jesus or what....

I'm too lazy to post a pic..someone help me out


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

I hear murr is highly anabolic


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 9, 2016)

I put murr in my spiced cider for two months .and I had to buy a tria laser to handle all of the anabolosis


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 9, 2016)

I like the idea of spiced cider, but not hairy titties 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 10, 2016)

Me too


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2016)

The Jesus Stack, Musletech, Creatine and Caffeine


----------

